# Dons de matériel informatique a une association



## macinside (3 Octobre 2011)

bonjour,

dans le cadre de mon boulot, je suis régulièrement amener a faire mettre au rébus une quantité incroyable de Mac* (parfois fonctionnel) ainsi que les logiciels associés (il y a peu une centaine de logiciel adobe - avec photoshop 7 ou du illustator 10 !). Donc je voudrai orienter les clients vers une *association parisienne* qui s'occupe de récupéré tout cela, qui ce déplace et l'ensemble est "en l'état et a remettre "de niveau" pour éventuellement équiper des écoles, ...
la chose sera bien sur dans la durée. 

L'association doit avoir des statuts a jour (donc sous Loi 1901), quelqu'un en connait-il 


*inutile de me demander des choses par MP


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2011)

wda ? mo5 ?

(si on est sage et qu'on pleure pas trop et qu'on est un gentil collectionneur y'a moyen ? :casse: )

Rappel : 1) Nicolas a fixé une règle claire, et 2), il s'agit du matériel de ses clients (des entreprises), or, dans ce cas de figure, si faire don à une association est facile, faire don à des particuliers qui ne font pas partie du personnel de l'entreprise est beaucoup plus compliqué, et je doute que ses clients souhaitent s'enquiquiner à satisfaire les obligations administratives légales qui s'imposeraient à eux dans ce cas.

*En conséquence, tout autre post sortant du cadre fixé au départ sera impitoyablement supprimé.* Merci de vous le tenir pour dit.


----------



## iMacounet (4 Octobre 2011)

Salut,

Tu peux dire à tes clients qu'ils aillent à la WDA (Dans le 17eme il me semble) Ils ont un excellent site web, une page fessebouk, et un forum  Ils seront très certainement ravis de récuperer les Macs!

Tu peux également aller à l'assoc' MO5.

Je connais un gars qui est membre de cette association, je peux te filer son mail si tu veux entrer en contact avec lui...

@+


----------



## macinside (4 Octobre 2011)

le but ici n'est pas le musée, vu le volume c'est dans le but de réutiliser


----------



## da capo (4 Octobre 2011)

Je connais une de ces associations en Lorraine, mais il ne se déplacerons certainement pas 

Par contre, en région parisienne, j'ai trouvé ça : http://www.actif-france.asso.fr/340.htm


----------



## iMacounet (4 Octobre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> le but ici n'est pas le musée, vu le volume c'est dans le but de réutiliser


Ah d'accord!

Après je connais une société de recyclage/remise en forme (Collecte D3E)

Que ne comprends tu pas dans le terme "association loi 1901" ? une société, ça obligerait ses clients à facturer, on n'a pas le droit de faire des dons à une société, seulement à une association !


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Par contre, en région parisienne, j'ai trouvé ça : http://www.actif-france.asso.fr/340.htm



ça commence a ce rapprocher de ce que je recherche


----------



## Mastercma (12 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
Je fais partie d'une association parisienne (Dar Zarzis) en tant que trésorier. L'association est parue au JO sous le n° *20110047. *Identification R.N.A. W751212165. Elle est bien évidement régie par la loi de 1901. Elle est a but non lucratif
site de l'association darzarzis.com
le matériel est redonné à des établissements scolaires et bibliothèques des zones défavorisées du Sud-tunisien. l'association Dar Zarzis se charge de la récupération du matériel informatique de chez vos clients et de son transport en Tunisie. Une attestation de chaque établissement bénéficiaire de ce don signée et tamponnée sera transmise au donateur de ce matériel. Le but de notre association et de faciliter l'accès aux nouvelles technologies pour tous les élèves et étudiants du Sud-tunisien.


cdt
MAD


----------



## melaure (15 Juin 2012)

Hello,

comme tout le monde lit ce sujet , j'en profite pour parler d'une association de la région, Ordiecole (Organisation Relais Des Instituteurs Exploitant les Capacités de l'Ordinateur à ou pour L'Ecole) qui ont plusieurs antennes et correspondants en France et à l'étranger, et qui recyclent tout ce beau matériel dans les écoles. Ils vont bientôt avoir 20 ans ...

Le spécialiste Mac lui est en Isère (c'est Paul), et quand je peux j'essaye de lui trouver quelques machines. Je peux d'ailleurs faire l'intermédiaire localement sur Lyon si besoin mais il se déplace aussi de temps en temps dans la capitale des Gaules  Vous pouvez le contacter via le site de son association.

Par contre il ne prend des machines qu'a partir des iMacs G3, les écoles ne voulant plus de machines 68k ou PPC 601 à 604 (trop anciens).

Je devrais d'ailleurs lui remettre prochainement 3 iMacs G3, un eMac et un PM G4.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (15 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,
c'est dommage Lyon est trop loin,
j'aurai bien donné quelques iMac à des écoles mais dans ma région pas de section Ordiecole Macécole ;-(
patrick JJ


----------



## melaure (9 Juillet 2012)

J'ai croisé Paul ce WE pour lui remettre un eMac et 3 iMac G3, et apparemment ce sont des choses qui partent vite. Il ne faut donc pas hésiter à donner ce genre de machines à ces associations car nombre d'écoles ne sont pas aidées par leurs communes respectives.

Dommage que tu sois trop loin.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (11 Juillet 2012)

bonsoir Melaure,
ils sont partis tenter leurs chances en vide-grenier !
j'aurai des nouvelles à la fin de l'été.
Patrick JJ


----------



## melaure (12 Juillet 2012)

Ok pas de soucis, bonne liquidation !


----------



## Powerdom (12 Juillet 2012)

@ Melaure J'ai mis en vente ce matin sur le forum une version de ilife 6. si tu es intéressé. je t'en fait cadeau. 
envoie moi un MP.


----------



## melaure (25 Juillet 2013)

Complètement oublié ce sujet ... 

Bon ben de mon coté j'ai livré 4 iMacs G3 et PM G4 à Ordicécole, et trois iMacs G3 directement à une école ... 

Une BA de plus en attendant la prochaine récolte !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (25 Juillet 2013)

Je l'ai aussi fait de mon coté il y a quelques temps.
J'ai finalement vendu mes G3 et G4 surnuméraires et maintenant que je dois remettre en route une assos plus rien pour gérer la partie administrative !
mon seul eMac restant il lui manque de bouton ON/OFF !
j'aurai du garder un petit iMac g3 , c'est du costaud
;-)
Patrick JJ


----------



## sylvie6901 (12 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, je travaille dans une association à caractère social et je cherche à équiper une salle informatique pour des enfants et adultes.
je suis preneuse sur des imac ou autres
je reste dispo pour de plus amples informations


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (13 Décembre 2013)

bonjour Sylvie,
dans quelle région ?
mac et pc = très lourd,
Patrick JJ


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2013)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> bonjour Sylvie,
> dans quelle région ?



Au hasard, j'avancerais "région lyonnaise"


----------



## carvi84 (17 Décembre 2013)

je connais une asso qui récupère ce genre de matériel et autre pour envoyer au Burkina faso 
 l'asso se nomme camélia burkina et est basée à six fours les plages 
voici leur adresse facebook
https://www.facebook.com/CameliaBurkina
est-ce que ce serait possible 3 gros containers sont envoyés tous les ans vers le burkina


----------



## henri_b (14 Mars 2014)

desole de remonter ce vieux post... je me fais ici le porte-parole d'une association parisienne qui gere un musée... l'association a des finances tres limitées et cherche quelques ordinateurs pour mieux tourner. actuellement un seul vieux PC à partager entre tous les bénévoles pour organiser les expos, repondre aux mails, faire les affcihes et flyer, mettre à jour l'inventaire, etc...; bref plus possible. nous cherchons donc en DON des ordi (mac ou pc windows, peu importe).
en priorité l'association cherche :
- un ordi pour lire les mails, faire du traitement de texte, ... donc pas une bete de course. avec ecran (plat idealement), souris, clavier, ..
- un ordi portable, pour faire l'inventaire, en se deplaçant dans le musée
- un pordi un peu costaud, pour faire tourner la suite adobe ([FONT=&quot]voir détails ici : Adobe Premiere Pro CC pour Mac, Windows, PC - Caractéristiques techniques[/FONT]) pour faire les travaux graphiques.

en echange le musee peut communiquer sur le donneur, donner des entrees gratuites, ...

plus d'infos par mail : zzzzzzzzz

HELP !


----------



## magicPDF (16 Mars 2014)

Salut,

- je n'ai pas de super-pouvoirs dans cette section du forum, donc il faudrait que toi ou un modo supprime l'adresse email du message précédent avant que les spammeurs se jettent dessus !

- pour les travaux graphiques l'asso. serait mieux inspirée d'utiliser les logiciels libres (Scribus, Gimp, InkScape, etc.) plutôt que de donner de l'argent tous les mois à une multinationale américaine.


----------



## claude72 (16 Mars 2014)

magicPDF a dit:


> - pour les travaux graphiques l'asso. serait mieux inspirée d'utiliser les logiciels libres (Scribus, Gimp, InkScape, etc.) plutôt que de donner de l'argent tous les mois à une multinationale américaine.


Ou une CS1 d'occasion à pas cher qui tournera sans problème sur un bon vieux G4 et suffira certainement largement pour les besoins graphiques de l'association !!!


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2014)

claude72 a dit:


> Ou une CS1 d'occasion à pas cher qui tournera sans problème sur un bon vieux G4 et suffira certainement largement pour les besoins graphiques de l'association !!!



Encore faut-il en trouver une d'occasion et c'est rare  (je cherche aussi pour un membre de mon club et son bon vieux G4 MDD).


----------



## Djul_ (17 Mars 2014)

Les versions CS2 n'ont-elles pas été mises à disposition gratuitement ? Bon ok pour Mac c'est les PowerPC donc inutilisables sur des Macs Intel, mais normalement chacun des logiciels est dispo gratuitement en version CS2 sur le site d'Adobe, cf ce lien :
Adobe CS2 disponible gratuitement au téléchargement (MàJ)


----------



## claude72 (17 Mars 2014)

Djul_ a dit:


> Les versions CS2 n'ont-elles pas été mises à disposition


Non, la CS2 n'est pas disponible gratuitement pour tout le monde : *seuls ceux qui ont une licence CS2 ont le froit de la télécharger*... c'est d'ailleurs bien expliqué dans l'article auquel amène ton lien.





> Bon ok pour Mac c'est les PowerPC...


Et de préférence pour des G5, avec de la RAM... car la CS2 est un chouia lourde et donc elle rame  sur un G4.


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2014)

Ha bon ? Les prérequis de la CS2 et CS3 semblaient passer sur un gros G4  j'ai du me tromper, faut donc une CS1 ...


----------



## magicPDF (18 Mars 2014)

De mémoire, pour moi CS2/CS3 est la meilleure version disponible sur G4/G5.
C'est surtout avec CS4 que ça rame.
Mais comme toujours, quelle que soit la version il faut de la RAM et une carte graphique à la hauteur.


_(La grosse différence CS2 > CS3 c'est l'arrivée du Rechercher-remplacer GREP : productivité décuplée)_


----------



## claude72 (18 Mars 2014)

melaure a dit:


> Ha bon ? Les prérequis de la CS2 et CS3 semblaient passer sur un gros G4


Oui, ça passe... mais entre "ça passe" et "c'est utilisable en production tous les jours", il y a un gouffre !!! 

J'avais un pote qui vendait des Mac et les installait pour les Arts Graphiques, et la sortie de la CS2 a été pour lui une aubaine (juteuse) car :
- tous ses clients qui avaient des G5 voulaient de la RAM en plus, et il fallait au moins 4 Go pour que la CS2 fonctionne bien...
 - et tous ceux qui avaient des G4 voulaient changer de Mac, car ajouter de la RAM ne suffisait pas (d'autant plus que les G4 sont limités à 2 Go de RAM).


Quant à la CS3, j'ai de très mauvais souvenir de cette daube... mais c'était sur un Mac Intel !


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2014)

Merci Claude


----------

